
Starfucker – A GitHub API exploration - jgoewert
https://github.com/starfucker/starfucker
======
kevsim
I guess this is the software nerd equivalent of buying Twitter followers?

------
rafaele
aaaand it's gone

~~~
commandlinefan
What was it?

~~~
ruddell
README Contents:

Starfucker - A GitHub API exploration

Star this repository

I will programatically star all your repositories (up to 10)

I will programatically follow you

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2FrjiB...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2FrjiBbNPS0J:https://github.com/starfucker/starfucker+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
technoplato
This is just another example of why I’d like to see some kind of platform that
requires “skin in the game” to make these kinds of actions.

For GitHub, I’m not quite sure how that would work, but perhaps for a Medium
type platform, you’d have to verify that you’ve read someone’s writings before
you can follow them.

------
howerj
This is great! I can imagine this repository will be quite popular as it feeds
into the developers ego (including mine). I wonder how much development is not
fueled by ideals about giving back but instead about chasing stars.

Edit: Removed already, I did wonder how Github would allow this!

------
pcr910303
Hmm, My observation is that it only stars one repo (instead of all)? Looks
like it...

~~~
jamil7
Didn't star anything of mine as far as I can tell

~~~
pcr910303
Well, it did star one of my repos after a few minutes I starred it (and
followed it as well). I guess waiting might help?

------
the_arun
LOL! people are staring this repo as well. So they are not wrong with their
idea.

------
benatkin
I like the name, it reminds me of the lyrics of Starboy by The Weeknd.

~~~
jimmyjazz14
The song "Star Star" by the Rolling Stones (released in 73) was originally
titled "Starfucker" and the words are used throughout the chorus.

